# Moving around & Immigration



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

While doing my visa renewal process, I ran into an old acquaintance who had lived and worked in Queretaro for a few years, and then picked up and moved to Puebla.

When he went to Migración in Puebla for his renewal, they told him that he could ONLY do the renewal back at their offices in Queretaro. Apparently, they cannot (or will not) transfer his file between offices. He ended up making three trips from Puebla to do his renewal in Queretaro. No problem for those who grow roots, but it is for rolling stones. Maybe they CAN transfer files between offices if you use the online system to notify them of an address change with sufficient advance notice. (anyone done this yet?)

Hopefully the process will slowly evolve to something better. The online system is one step in improvement and makes the process more transparent. Maybe the next step will be to ditch the cheap laminated cards and gain the ability to generate a professional ID card with magnetic strip on the back, eliminating the need to bring in photos.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Did he make a change of address ... or did he want to keep the old address. Without a change of address you need to use 'your' INS office. I changed addresses quite easily last year


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That was my immediate reaction; that he failed to change his address within 30 days of his move, as required by INM.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

So if you're moving what exactly do you have to do?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Go to Immigration and file a change of address. Supposed to do it within 30 days but I waited for my normal renewal. I also used a local 'facilitator' because IMN wasn't working in Chapala and I didn't want to go to Guadalajara


----------

